# possible / probable



## BrendaP

Am I correct in assuming there's no distinction between possible and probable, and that πιθανός is used for both?


----------



## artion

Almost. If I understand well the meaning of possible and probable, then possible = πιθανός and probable = πιθανότερος, πιθανότατος, πιό πιθανός, πολύ πιθανός.


----------



## Outsider

"Probable" means the same as "likely", if this helps.


----------



## BrendaP

hmmm...that makes sense.  In English, probable would be synonymous with "more possible" = πιθανότερος, πιό πιθανός, etc.  So, in spite of what the dictionaries say, it would be more accurate to use those terms.  Thank you, again, artion.

And, yes, Outsider, you're right...and my dictionaries also say πιθανός for "likely".  It seems they consider it to be a "one word fits all" sort of thing!! Thanks for your input.

I find a lot of inaccuracies in the dictionaries and that's why these forums are so valuable to me.


----------



## BrendaP

Just to add to my confusion   I've also come across δυνατός as a word that can mean "possible".  I learned that it means "strong" or "powerful".  Is it very often used to mean "possible" as well?


----------



## artion

BrendaP said:


> I've also come across δυνατός as a word that can mean "possible".  I learned that it means "strong" or "powerful".  Is it very often used to mean "possible" as well?



Yes. It's the noun equivalent of the v. "μπορεί" = It can (happen), it is possible. But note that we don't (or rarely) say "πιό δυνατό, δυνατότερο, πολύ δυνατό, λίγο δυνατό" in the context of probability.


----------



## BrendaP

Again, thank you.


----------



## ireney

You may also want to see this thread for "πιθανός/δυνατός"


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Ireney...and that was my own thread!!  As a "senior citizen", I don't remember the way I used to.  But, reading that thread, I'm confused all over again.  It doesn't seem to agree with this one!  I'm going to have to spend some time trying to digest this


----------



## cougr

Hi Brenda,

Your confusion is quite understandable and I don't think you're alone here. I think that this may be attributable to the fact that the word _πιθανό_ can be used interchangably as a translation for both the words _ probable_ and _possible_ in some contexts but not in all. 

In it's strictest sense _possible_ translates as _δυνατόν_ and _probable_ as _πιθανό_. Therefore in the case where you have a sentence like "it's possible but not probable" (where the meaning of the two words are clearly distinguishable) the translation would be "είναι δυνατόν αλλά όχι πιθανό". 

In some situations however, where the word _possible_ carries the connotation of _likely_ or _probable_ the word _πιθανό_ is used instead of _δυνατό_. To give an example, with the sentence "It's highly possible that x will occur" the phrase _highly possible_  conveys the sense of _highly likely_ or _probable_, in which case the Greek translation for highly possible would be _πολύ πιθανό_ and not _πολύ δυνατό_. To say _πολύ δυνατό_ in this case, as mentioned by artion above, doesn't really work  .

Edit: Wish I had seen our moderator's (greetings ireney ) clarifying post a bit earlier in the _πιθανός / δυνατός_ thread, I wouldn't have posted this otherwise but hopefully (the key word being hopefully here) any confusion regarding the issue has well and truly been settled or at least abated somewhat.


----------



## BrendaP

Yes, cougr, I can let it rest now.  Your examples have helped a lot and I thank you.


----------

